# I'm New on the Forum!



## Maggie 44 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi all 
I am new on the forum. I am a very homesick and lonely. Are there any 'writing groups' around Livorno, Pisa etc?
Thanks 
Maggie 44


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

welcome not in my area but some one will answer you from that area i think


----------



## missingverona (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm new too, Maggie, but still over here. Hope you find folk to chat to soon!

Maggie (too)


----------



## adaniele (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi you can chat with me if you wish I am in Marina Di Massa


----------

